# Dell XPS M1530 Overheating: Redux



## Jonathan_Loewen (Nov 22, 2008)

Once upon a time, I got a laptop. These were good days, back in September of '08.

In October and November, however, I realized that my computer's 80+ degree temperatures during normal usage were not normal. I couldn't spare to part with my laptop (classes), so I waited until December. I had a dell support technician come in and fix my computer. He replaced the Heat Sink, the Motherboard, and my Graphics Card.

All was good, or so I thought (when in reality, nothing had really been fixed, I thought it had, due to, well, a guy replacing stuff).

Fast forward a month.

I have the same heating problems as always, but not as extreme (I used to hit 110+, now I hit 90+). Games cause it to overheat (not playing on a soft surface, in fact, it's in the air, propped on my legs for maximum air flow), Java causes it to warm up. I have the same problems as I did two months ago, minus heat-damaged computer parts (though I'm sure some stuff has been damaged since December due to heat). The fan doesn't seem to work properly (I used to be able to feel it pushing air at 60 degrees, now it won't push at 90, and all I feel is the heat).


Now, I've read about this problem on the internets, and have seen that, for some, it is caused by letting the computer go into sleep mode, and that it's fixed with a shut down/power up. However:
-My computer never goes into sleep mode
-the power down/power up didn't fix anything.

My computer (while I write this after a reboot) doesn't have it's fan working, and it's running at 63 degrees (20 degrees above average, from what I've read). The fan just doesn't seem to want to work, and it shuts itself down at random.

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Given that the computer is still in warranty, I think you should get Dell to pay you one more visit. You should explain that it is the fan that is causing you grief and that will probably get them to replace the fan and/or make sure that it is being given the right signals by the motherboard and other sensors. In the meantime, you might want to invest in a laptop cooler pad with its own fans.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Check your BIOS level and compare to this one:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...pid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=1&fileid=267480#2Win

If it is out of warranty may be you would consider opening it up and remove the fan, clean the insides and reapply thermal paste. If your GPU has a fan or has a heatsink, it may need thermal paste too. I hope DELL tech did not forget to apply this when he replaced fan, mobo and GPU.

Here's the manual:

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xpsm1530/en/SM/index.htm


----------



## dtech12 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey I have the same laptop, but mine pushes out hot air at 154*F. All i do is browse the web and when i play games it goes even higher! any reason why?
and i had it fixed last almost a year ago by a tech dude that came to my house. so my parts are not even a year old


----------



## mOrbide (Dec 26, 2010)

I've got the very same problem with my one year old Dell XPS m1530... 
The fan is working, the the laptop goes overheat for nothing... I really don't get why.

I'm very disappointed at Dell.


----------

